# :) Happy April Fools Day!



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

i love April fool's day.
at our school, me and some of my friends put vaseline on the toilet seats,and plastic wrap on other toilet seats, switched some of our teacher's lunches w/ wax lunches, messed up the projectors, and all of us set the alarms on our cell phones to 9:30, put them in the lockers, and they all went off during 2nd period. the entire school heard it and the teacher's weren't too happy. lol :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Ah kids  I did the same thing years ago


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

someone keeps stealing the the fire extinguishers, and fire alarms, I have no idea how they got them off the wall without setting them off, from the science hall. does that count?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, sounds like fun!!!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

it was! :mrgreen:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

tsk tsk Scuba.........its only funny until you enjoy a lovely, fresh baked Exlax brownie :twisted:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

At work we had 2 people sitting in their cars in the parking lot but one called their boss and said they had to go bail out the other one because they were hauled off to jail the night before and they didn't have the cash to bail them out. So they had to wait to the next day when the bank was open so they could make bail.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

It's so funny over there! There's nothing so interesting here...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

you have to make it interesting, max! :wink:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That was even worse! I have just lost the USB Drive (also with MP3 playing and recording function) of mine the day before.. (I'm telling the truth!) I forgot to take it along after leaving a printing service and as I turned back, the guy told me that he hasn't seen it; he pretended that he didn't involve! Hu huh!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> you have to make it interesting, max!


How? Teachers here are crazy and students jusnt have no sense of humour...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

lol. start a sense of humor! do something to drive the teachers nuts, like what the kids at my school did. put an alarm in your lcoker or something, or mess something up!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he. Sorry... we dun have lockers... ususally, we learn for, like the morning and then go home and/or go back at 1PM  So we keep our stuff with us in class. He he and the supervisors are all over the place make sure that you are not doin' anythinn up to no good... `


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

aw....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That sucks rite..  But one thing;s great: security...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

true


----------

